# Lathe bearing replacement



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to source replacement bearings for my Rikon wood lathe. However, the local bearing shops are open during hours when I am at work and taking time off right now is out of the question. I am looking for an online source that is reputable that won't sell me counterfeit bearings.

Can anyone recommend a good source for these bearings? Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Accurate Bearing

Highly recommended and the preferred source over at the owwm and vm mother ship.
There is a readme/how-to on how to order to make Lynne's job easier and your hassle factor reduced:
http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=93322

They will arrive in your mailbox a couple days after ordering.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

What kind of lathe are we talking about?

If it were me, I wouldn't mess with it … I would find a way to return or exchange it. In most cases, doing repairs yourself voids the manufacturer's warranty so if you have any problems down the road, you are on your own.

In my experience, Woodcraft is pretty easy to work with.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Agreed. I would make the time to send it back.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the link, Brad.

While I appreciate the other feedback, I'm not really looking for suggestions from folks in an online forum on how to conduct my personal life or handle my business at work. I have already stated that I have contacted Woodcraft and am working out all of my options before I tear into anything but asking for time off right now is almost impossible. Even if they replace the lathe it would be nice to have a set of spare bearings on hand. I've edited the original post to keep focus on the question I need answered.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I called Rikon and they sent me the bearings just get the numbers off the bearings.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, Tom. I take it the replacement bearings from them have held up just fine for you?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you define counterfeit bearings? 
Most bearings sold today meet ABEC or ISO standards;
http://www.engineersedge.com/bearing/ball_bearings_tolerances.htm

Normally lathe headstock bearings today come shielded. 6005-2z or 6005zz double shielded non-VS model fore & aft.

Looks like VS model has sealed bearing fore give a part # on aft assume 6204-2rs double sealed aft too!

6005 ZZ or RS bearings 20 mm ID or bore x 47mm OD x 12mm Width
6204 ZZ or RS bearings 20 mm x 47 mm x 14 mm

Difference between sealed & shielded bearings where, when & why used over my pay grade. Just know both type bearings built and meet ABEC or ISO (run-out) standards. Link above explains use and compromises.

I do not want to get into your personal life or problems really don't care! Just remember noise from the headstock does not always indicate bad bearings, what about belts & loose pulleys?


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bill,
reportedly there are companies who are manufacturing bearings made from lower quality materials and then putting another company's brand on not only the bearings themselves, but going so far as to duplicate the boxes to make people think they are getting a better bearing. I want to make sure that when it comes time to buy replacement bearings that I get a set that won't break down within a few weeks of use. I've got no doubt that if these companies are faking the brand name, they are also faking the ABEC rating and certification.

This may or may not be true and may just be hype to get people to buy more expensive bearings, so instead of trying to sort through what is fact and what is fiction I would like to deal with someone who is qualified to tell me the differences between the $35.00 bearing and the $3.50 bearing of the same part number.

As far as the rattling, I checked all the set screws and belt to make sure they were tight. The pulley system on the Rikon 70-220VSR has two set screws in the same location- one on top of the other to prevent backing out. I checked both to make sure they were tight and seated correctly on the flat of the shaft. Also, the noise does not change when the pulley access lid is open or closed. I also removed the handwheel and headstock faceplate to rule out any vibration from those parts.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

You can walk into your local auto parts store and get bearings they can cross reference the bearings and get them for you.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I think Rikon uses a low quality bearing. I have a Rikon combination disk, belt sander and the bearings on the belt are very noisy almost like they are short on lube. Right now I wear ear protection when using it one of these days I'll take the time and replace the bearings with a better quality.

You never know what you are getting out of China.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

What you say could be true about ABEC ratings! Think my link addresses problem of quality of components and use compromises made by industry. So you want better quality bearings for your China made lathe?

There are no miniature bearings made completely in the US! All miniature bearings imported repackaged and rebranded!

What is worse cost of bearing not an indicator of quality regardless of brand. So yes ABEC & ISO ratings definitely a starting point. If look at description here for these 6204 RS, 6204 ZZ bearings on this page you know $3.29/ Bearing ABEC 1 & $4.17/per bearing rated ABEC 3 and

http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/18m7/single-row-ball-bearings/6200-series-ball-bearings.html?i1319905age=2

might be a better buy than $6.78/bearing on next page with no rating. Those less expensive bearing do address noise!

http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/m7/6204%202RS%20ZZ%20NR--6204-2rs-zz-nr-ball-bearings-with-snap-ring-20x47x14.html

Good luck!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I m not really looking for suggestions from folks in an online forum on how to conduct my personal life or handle my business at work.


Lighten up. Nobody was trying to tell you how to conduct your life or handle your business. Sorry if I offended your sensitivities.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The dane is correct !man you're very touchy.These guys are only trying to help after all.Alistair ps wow talk about what you learn about people every day.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

> wow talk about what you learn about people every day.
> 
> - SCOTSMAN


I couldn't have said it better myself.

When I clearly state that I cannot take time off work and someone responds that I should do it anyways (suggesting that I'm not competent enough to handle my work schedule and my boss) that doesn't help. If that makes me a jerk for telling them so, then so be it.

Thank you to those who replied with advice on the bearings. I'm done with this topic now.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> When I clearly state that I cannot take time off work and someone responds that I should do it anyways (suggesting that I m not competent enough to handle my work schedule and my boss) that doesn t help. If that makes me a jerk for telling them so, then so be it.
> 
> - thor2015


I think I'd start looking for a new job and boss. hehehe. I didn't read where anyone said you were incompetent. If you can't get a few minutes at lunch time, you really do need to get a new job. Now, if you happen to work 50 miles from nowhere, then you are excused for your comment…........ ... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to purchase bearings at my local motor shop ~$7 bucks (Chinese), then he tried to charge me $20 for bearings for my Unisaw, I went on line after that. I starter to purchase on e-bay ~$2-3 bucks, store name great bearings. I have done allot or research on bearings. I use a HF caliper to measure the outer shell size, shaft size and thickness. Most bearings are metric, but some like a 6203-2RS can be purchased with a 5/8 shaft (6203 should have a 15mm shaft). I just rebuilt a motor from 1945 that was metric except for the shaft. Interesting that American motors built 50 years ago had metric bearings,

Shielded bearings have a metal shield that will keep most dirt out, sealed have rubber seals, I now only use XXXX-2RS, 2RS indicates 2 rubber seals.

ISO and ABEC are different, ISO is a international Standards Organization, this means the bearings are made in a ISO factory which is good, anything you purchase tool wise should be made in a ISO 9001 factory

ABEC rating higher the better
There are five classes from largest to smallest tolerances: 1, 3, 5, 7, and 9. The higher ABEC classes provide better precision, efficiency,

Vibration V Rating higher the better
Various ball bearing quality level from low to high for V, V1, V2, V3, V4; roller bearings (cylindrical, conical) quality level from low to high for V, V1, V2, V3 four quality grade.

I have rebuilt 4 table saws, 2 routers, pool pump, jacuzzi pump, sawsall, drills, various motors and radial arm saw. Most bearings I have pressed on with a bar clamp but recently purchased a press (man is that the way to go) but I have hammered them also, I replace the bearings on a router in 1992 using a socket and a hammer (I used a dremmel to get the old ones off), and that router is still going strong.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*I starter to purchase on e-bay ~$2-3 bucks, store name great bearings.*

You can get some good deals on e-bay, but I hesitate to purchase there because I have no idea who I'm buying from or where the bearings came from. I've seen quite a few bearings purchased on e-bay that were NOS, and well past the shelf life of the grease.. even though they were advertised as being new. If you are capable (and get sealed, not shielded bearings), you can re-pack them after a good cleaning, but I'd rather just get them from a reputable bearing distributor so I know they are fresh and be done with it  YMMV

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually the sight I use is www.jsbgreatbearings.com, they do have an e-bay store, they sell new not new old stock brands are HCH, JSB and SKF. SKF is what my local motor shop uses. All three companies are ISO9001 factories. I like using them because they have everything and delivery is less then a week, and when I take a motor apart I like to get it back together before I forget how to. Been using them for a couple of years now. My motor shop uses Chinese bearings, I tried to get American or Japanese, but they are made in China also. But so far so good. the first bearings from this sight were in my Unisaw, 3 years now and I use that saw all the time, I also rebuilt my cutting deck mower mandril with them 2 years ago and that thing takes a beating.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Shielded bearings often use inside electric motors and provide excellent dust protection. Every wood lathe and electrical motor ever took apart had shielded bearings. New Rikon lathe is first one seen with sealed bearing in the headstock.

Louis Iturra (bandsaw guru) recommends nothing but sealed bearing use on bandsaws but think he sells both. Many inline skaters use sealed bearings because can repair them easier. 
I replaced my shielded thrust and blade guide bearings with sealed bearings on my band saw but am back to shielded thrust bearings now. I have been tempted to go with ceramic ball bearings at VBX bearings. Think buying solid ceramic thrust bearings and blade guide bearings or guide blocks a better op for a band saw. Have not seen ceramic ball or solid bearings used anywhere on an electric motor or lathe headstock. Not sure solid ceramic bearings have either ABEC or ISO rating.

Think when it comes to buying bearings need to read details vendor supplies and not only look at ABEC or ISO rating look for other information like passes noise vibration standard for low noise. Yes higher ABEC ratings might mean less run out which is very important for a wood lathe. Remember only have manufacturer & vendors word on quality of materials used to make those bearings.

Considering cost of an ABEC 9 bearing normally used critical application requiring very high RPM'S. Less expensive ABEC rated bearings give optimal performance in all industrial machinery so ABEC 3 bearings work for me. 
So think prices & information here reasonable;

http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/

but do look for better prices including shipping.


----------

